# Zen - Buddha - Rock Garden Aquascape (image heavy)



## kimotion

Here is my new tank! 

1 Betta fish
2 African Dwarf Frogs
2 Mystery Snails
14 (yes 14) Ghost Shrimp

It's hard to get good pics and poses of the frogs. I will load more as I get the opportunity to snap pics of them better.


----------



## vaygirl

That's really pretty. And soothing.


----------



## bloo97

That's very pretty!


----------



## sjones

wonderful!


----------



## newfiedragon

I'm feeling much tank envy!!!! I love it! :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish

Your frogs are actually african clawed frogs..see the little claws on his foot?

That is a beautiful tank.. is that bamboo alive or is it fake?


----------



## JaspersANGEL

O wow a forest *hehehe*

beautiful tank, u should take one of the whole tank..show us how the whole look's!

p.s. nice betta!


----------



## kimotion

1fish2fish said:


> Your frogs are actually african clawed frogs..see the little claws on his foot?
> 
> That is a beautiful tank.. is that bamboo alive or is it fake?


They are definitely African Dwarf Frogs (not Clawed). That black coloring is actually just coloring and not claws. I HOPE Petsmart sold me Dwarf frogs LOL!

The bamboo is fake: got it at some craft store and boiled it to be safe.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## kimotion

JaspersANGEL said:


> O wow a forest *hehehe*
> 
> beautiful tank, u should take one of the whole tank..show us how the whole look's!
> 
> p.s. nice betta!


Thanks!

The second pic is 99% of the whole tank, but I will post the complete tank later for a more fuller viewing experience haha!


----------



## kimotion

I need to give credit where credit is due: I totally stole this idea from this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LubYMbtL23E

Loved the idea and when my other Betta "Loki" passed away, I decided to give the whole tank to Imugi. The Buddha is sort of a memorial marker for Loki :-(


----------



## Adastra

Don't worry, they are African Dwarf Frogs.  Clawed frogs do not have webbing between their front digits, you can clearly see that these frogs do. 

Great photos by the way--mine never turn out that well.


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Ah wow, the idea for the tank stolen or not is still a beautiful idea. 

I wish I could have a tank like that, great aquascaping!!


----------



## kimotion

Adastra said:


> Don't worry, they are African Dwarf Frogs.  Clawed frogs do not have webbing between their front digits, you can clearly see that these frogs do.
> 
> Great photos by the way--mine never turn out that well.


After some fiddling with my point-and-shoot camera, I realized that if you take the flash OFF it usually works much better. Plus, try not to have any light source behind you (no tv, close the blinds etc) and it helps a lot.

I just got a new camera so I'm testing it out: what better/lazier way than to photograph your fish!


----------



## Sicklidae

Adastra said:


> Don't worry, they are African Dwarf Frogs.  Clawed frogs do not have webbing between their front digits, you can clearly see that these frogs do.


Yep, I totally agree, these guys are 100% Dwarf Frogs, they have webbing.


Anyways... gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous! How big is your tank?


----------



## kimotion

Sicklidae said:


> Yep, I totally agree, these guys are 100% Dwarf Frogs, they have webbing.
> 
> 
> Anyways... gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous! How big is your tank?


The tank is only 5 gallons :shock: I think it's overcrowded but they all get along (in general). I make sure to do 30% water changes weekly and it's filtered. 

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## shinybetta

I saw this tank on youtube!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

Soothing


----------



## SilverCaracal

shinybetta said:


> I saw this tank on youtube!


Me too!! Your tank is really pretty!! It looks bigger than a 5 gallon.


----------



## Sicklidae

Yea, it does look bigger! I like it. And I think its hard to over crowd a tank with ghost shrimp. I want a few for my tank, they are so fun to watch =]


----------



## kimotion

shinybetta said:


> I saw this tank on youtube!


Hahaha, no no, I actually stole this idea from the same video we saw on YouTube


----------



## kimotion

Sicklidae said:


> Yea, it does look bigger! I like it. And I think its hard to over crowd a tank with ghost shrimp. I want a few for my tank, they are so fun to watch =]


Ghost Shrimp are rascals: when I had this tank divided with a VT Betta they attacked his fins one night! They ganged up on him. With this Crowntail I think they don't try to eat his tail because he is actually aggressive when being attacked. They know not to mess with him!

But yes, they are very fun to watch. They especially love riding on top of one of the snails!


----------



## dogwater

Stunning! Excellent job!


----------



## kimotion

I shot some videos of my tank!

WARNING: the last link may be a bit too intense because it shows my Betta attacking one of my frogs. I NEVER saw this happen until I began recording. Weird!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkWwZ5JzYhU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTJR_p-6rSo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdK-NIMpR-w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FvzIdf8I74
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABX-3--NZeA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnO9QOSOSXw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVyedf8USfo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bZicFIuy7M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGtg0uyOIW8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO8aLt2kq9U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRtn76m5vYU


----------



## Fermin

Beautiful!


----------



## KBoone

Incredible.


----------



## kimotion

Here's one more: a view of the whole tank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-V6tKw_LXM



kimotion said:


> I shot some videos of my tank!
> 
> WARNING: the last link may be a bit too intense because it shows my Betta attacking one of my frogs. I NEVER saw this happen until I began recording. Weird!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkWwZ5JzYhU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTJR_p-6rSo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdK-NIMpR-w
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FvzIdf8I74
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABX-3--NZeA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnO9QOSOSXw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVyedf8USfo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bZicFIuy7M
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGtg0uyOIW8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO8aLt2kq9U
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRtn76m5vYU


----------



## Sicklidae

What kind of plant is that, floating in the background amongst the bamboo?


----------



## MangoTart

All I can say is: wow *_*


----------



## kimotion

Sicklidae said:


> What kind of plant is that, floating in the background amongst the bamboo?


Those are Hornworts. They grow fast, even in low light. Kinda messy too but you can get a lot of mileage out of those in terms of space and niceness.


----------



## kimotion

I did some redecorating because I added two MORE African Dwarf Frogs (I couldn't resist) for a total of four. So I thought I needed more hiding areas and also wanted to make my tank more organized looking, yet still naturally "zen." Also, can you guys tell I love playing with low light photos?


----------



## puddin

Wow, that is a beautiful tank, your hornwort is very healthy too!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Your tank is BEAUTIFUL!!! <3 I love it!

Where did you get your Buddha Statue? I really love the light color and the fact that he's sitting on a (lotus?) flower! =]

Wow! I gotta look for some fake bamboo! =]


----------



## kimotion

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Your tank is BEAUTIFUL!!! <3 I love it!
> 
> Where did you get your Buddha Statue? I really love the light color and the fact that he's sitting on a (lotus?) flower! =]
> 
> Wow! I gotta look for some fake bamboo! =]


I got the statue off of eBay :-D I couldn't find a buddha statue that was actually nice looking in any pet store (both locally and online).


----------

